# DF: Dana White Criticizes Nate Marquardt And Greg Jackson Camp



## Clark Kent (Nov 14, 2010)

*Dana White Criticizes Nate Marquardt And Greg Jackson Camp
By snakerattle79 - 11-14-2010 10:12 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Dana White Criticizes Nate Marquardt And Greg Jackson Camp | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

Dana Whites thoughts on Nate Marquardt, after a disspointing loss to Yushin Okami at UFC 122:

He is a choker, he choked tonight.

Marquardt is such a talented guy, and what Im seeing is stuff from the Greg Jackson camp, this camp continuously, when these guys fight, their corner is either telling them theyre ahead or theyre winning.

I mean, Nate Marquardt sat here tonight and said that he thought he won the fight. Where the [expletive] is his corner? You go into the last round and youre getting outstruck by a wrestler, and you think you won the fight? And this is consistent with the Greg Jackson camp.


Read More...


----------

